# Is it okay?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it okay for some people to prefer blue dogs over any other color? Does this make them part of the blue fad? oke:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing wrong with preferring a color. What becomes wrong is when you breed based on that color. 

I love the Champagne dogs and am very happy to produce them, however I have never bred a litter with producing that color as a concern. If they pop up they pop up if not oh well.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh good. Lol

I prefer Blue for some reason. >_>

But if I get any dog, I'll be content.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alot of people will jump on someone for preferring blue, however will say nothing to someone looking for a red rednose.... A color is a color and nothing more there is nothing wrong with liking dogs of certain color. If you gonna get a dog I think its good that you get the style and color that you prefer.


For example looking at OFK's new litter, I love they way his brindle's turn out so automatically I look more at the brindle's than others, since at this age thats about all you can judge them on lol..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes,but if you prefer blues firstly then it does make you part of the blue fad.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Alot of people will jump on someone for preferring blue, however will say nothing to someone looking for a red rednose.... A color is a color and nothing more there is nothing wrong with liking dogs of certain color. If you gonna get a dog I think its good that you get the style and color that you prefer.
> 
> For example looking at OFK's new litter, I love they way his brindle's turn out so automatically I look more at the brindle's than others, since at this age thats about all you can judge them on lol..


Haha, I want male E.



cane76 said:


> yes,but if you prefer blues firstly then it does make you part of the blue fad.


As long as I get a dog I don't really care. :cheers:


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i dont feel like you become part of the fad if that is your preference. it is no difference than someone who prefers jeep blood over chinaman blood at least to me. the problem is when people breed and try to cash in on a dogs coat color.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like to someday have a blue ABPT but I have not had that oppertunity yet. I don't feel that I'm part of the fad. 

If you get one that will be nice but I know that you will not chose color over well breeding and that is the main thing.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would like to someday have a blue ABPT but I have not had that oppertunity yet. I don't feel that I'm part of the fad.
> 
> If you get one that will be nice but I know that you will not chose color over well breeding and that is the main thing.


Haha, thanks. But I won't have a chance to BUY a dog for a long time.


----------



## ZECCA (Sep 20, 2009)

i prefer blue but my reason is to me they just look i dunno


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

NO. Honestly, I prefer red dogs above all else. Doesn't make you a trendy person..... You just know what you like.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Considering the fact that the demand for blue dogs is what fueled the fire in the first place, I'd say that wanting to buy a blue dog specifically would make you part of the problem. Rescuing a blue dog would make you part of the solution. Nothing wrong with liking a blue dog. I like a red dog, myself but would never pass a good one for a red one. That's how I keep ending up with white/brindles.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

good post.


----------

